# Excel-Formel zum Übertragen von Daten zwischen zwei Tabellen



## Zwecknase (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe zwei Excel-Daten-Tabellen. Beide bestehen aus gleichen Daten, die zweite ist gegenüber der ersten erweitert. Gemeinsam ist beiden Spalte B=ISBN. Hieran lassen sie die Daten identifizieren.
Dann gibt es in Tabelle 1 eine Spalte C=Anzahl. Die Werte dieser Spalte, die ja jeweils einem bestimmten Wert in Spalte B zugeordnet sind, möchte ich automatisiert in Tabelle 2 demselben Werte in Spalte B übertragen, so dass ich letztendlich eine erweiterte, aber im Grunde die alte Tabelle habe.

Ist das verständlich und wie mache ich das?

Vielen Dank,
Zwecknase


----------



## Leola13 (5. Februar 2004)

Hai,

versuchs mal mit  SVERWEIS . Ist in der Hilfe gut erklärt.

Ansonsten noch mal posten. Habe für ein Beispiel gerade keine Zeit.

Ciao Stefan


----------

